# Jar durch exe ausführen



## KingEldarion (10. Okt 2011)

Hi,  also ich habe jetzt angefangen mit meinem Javaprogramm und will schonmal direkt gucken ob ich das alles schon mal anschauen kann, bisher habe ich nur ein Fenster, aber ich will direkt klären wie ich das mit der exe hinbekomme, ich habe nun also das Programm als jar, kann mir bitte einer erklären wie das genau funktioniert, bei der Suchfunktion hab ich leider nex gefunden...  Also ich möchte diese jar durch eine .exe datei ausführen lassen...

MfG KingEldarion


----------



## L-ectron-X (10. Okt 2011)

FAQ: http://www.java-forum.org/spezialthemen/18384-6-varianten-java-programme-starten-jar-bat-exe-cd.html


----------



## turtle (10. Okt 2011)

Ich fand immer den Java Executable Wrapper einfach einzusetzen.


----------



## Asgar13 (11. Okt 2011)

Wenn die .exe nur auf deinen Pc bleiben soll, dann kannst du auch den gcj verwenden, dieser erstellt dir aus deiner .jar eine ausführbare Datei.


----------



## KingEldarion (11. Okt 2011)

Ich möchte aber eine .exe die meine .jar ausführt!

Nur die Frage ist wie mach ich das, also selber niicht mit irgendwelchen Programmen?!


MfG KingEldarion


----------



## Gast2 (11. Okt 2011)

> Nur die Frage ist wie mach ich das, also selber niicht mit irgendwelchen Programmen?!


Du willst selbst ne exe Datei schreiben? Also keine Tools wie z.b. JSmooth nutzen?


----------



## KingEldarion (12. Okt 2011)

Ganz genau, dass möchte ich...


----------



## Marcinek (12. Okt 2011)

Nicht mit java ;D

Mussu c++ oder C#.NET nehmen oder so.


Aber was ist deine Intention das so zu machen? - Einfach herausfinden wie das geht oder ...?


----------



## KingEldarion (12. Okt 2011)

So ungefähr könnte man das sagen, ich möchte einfach gerne eine exe haben damit ich halt einfach weiß wie das funktioniert.....


----------



## Gast2 (12. Okt 2011)

nen einfacher shell aufruf "java -jar deineJarDatei.jar" reicht um dein Programm zu starten.
So nen aufruf kannst du in ner .bat Datei machen, in ner .sh Datei, in ner .exe Datei, etc... Viel kunst wird da nicht drinstecken.


----------



## KingEldarion (12. Okt 2011)

OK, dann werde ich mich mal bald nach c++ und so erkundigen, werds mal als erledigt markieren danke an alle...


----------



## Gast2 (12. Okt 2011)

Wenn du wirklich nur das Programm starten willst, dann genügt dir auch eine einfache bat/sh Datei. Das ist dann nen einzeiler.


----------



## KingEldarion (13. Okt 2011)

mhh...

Ja ok, ich werde mal schauen, Vorteil bei einer .exe ist aber halt das man einen eigenen Icon setzen kann.

Das ist bei .bat und .sh nicht so, aber ich werde mal schaun...

MfG KingEldarion


----------



## turtle (13. Okt 2011)

Mit JSmooth kannst Du natürlich auch ein Icon setzen.

Wenn Deine Exe lediglich "java -jar <DeineJar>" aufruft, greift das natürlich kurz. Zum Beispiel muss java im Pfad stehen, damit es gefunden werden kann und dann auch noch die richtige Version sein, und, und, und...


----------



## freak_007 (13. Okt 2011)

Ich habe schon ein halbwegst fertiges C Programm mit dem man ein Jar ausführen kann. Nur prüft mein Programm nicht, ob du java installiert hast.

```
#include <stdlib.h>
int main() {
    system("java -jar namedesjars.jar");
}
```
Gruß,
Freak


----------



## Jango (14. Okt 2011)

In neueren Compilern schreibt man das eher so:


```
#include <stdlib>
using namespace std;

    int main(int argc, char *argv[])
    {
         ...
    }
```

Glaub ich zumindest.

P.S.: Keine Code-Tags für C++ vorhanden? Oder bin ich zu blöd, die zu finden?


----------

